# NOrfolk Island Pine hollow form



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 15, 2011)

My first NIP hollow form came out with a wider opening than initially planned due to my eagerness to finish after rough hollowing. I had to take some cracks away but am happy with the final product. The grain and color are exceptional IMHO. Got the blank from Woodturningblanks4u.com.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is fantastic! The knots look like comets. Very nicely done.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's awesome, nice work.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Nov 15, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice Glenn.


----------



## Curly (Nov 15, 2011)

I like it too and if you had made a larger opening you would have lost much of makes that wood special.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 15, 2011)

That is sweet, NIP is a fantastic wood, and you did a fine job on the Hollow Form.


----------



## Monty (Nov 15, 2011)

FANTASTIC :highfive: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a piece of NIP I haven't had time to turn yet. Hope it turns our 1/2 as good.


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 15, 2011)

I love NIP and that is one of the nicest finished pieces I have seen!  Very nicely done.


----------



## RogerH (Nov 15, 2011)

Gorgeous.

Like Monty, I have a piece of NIP I have been waiting to turn.  I've been building my pen inventory for the last month and half for an upcoming show, but seeing the beautiful work you did makes me want to go back to bowl turning.

Really beautiful.  Thx for sharing.


----------



## chrisk (Nov 15, 2011)

Outstanding! Congratulations.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah Glenn, me likes it...!:wink:

In fact, one of my preferred shapes for NIP turning, the 7 knots are exceptional and the "bluing" only adds to the good looks.  Great finish also...!

Cheers
George


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 15, 2011)

Glenn,
Those are fantastic... How is the NIP to turn... I have 3 logs about12 to 18" long each that I picked up from my local wood importer... they were in plastic to spalt for about 6 months and I just took them out to dry a little before I put them on the lathe... sure hope I do as well as you did.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 15, 2011)

It turns beautifully, soft enough to make hollowing out easier. Make sure you let is dry rough hollowed for a good period of time, I waited about a month...too soon. wait a few months oe soak it in denatured alcohol or whatever your preferred way of drying is. 
Also, if you turn it thin (1/8" or less, check often for tear outs around the knots or use CA on them before you get too thin. I had one spot I had to fill, luckily I caught it before it caught me.


TellicoTurning said:


> Glenn,
> Those are fantastic... How is the NIP to turn... I have 3 logs about12 to 18" long each that I picked up from my local wood importer... they were in plastic to spalt for about 6 months and I just took them out to dry a little before I put them on the lathe... sure hope I do as well as you did.


----------



## marksman (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, that looks Awesome! Great job!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Nov 15, 2011)

Very very nice.  Great finish too.  Good job.


----------



## jscola (Nov 15, 2011)

great job Glen!! I have a piece from the same place, hope it comes out as nice as yours.What did you use for hollowing?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 16, 2011)

I used the straight easy rougher for the bulk of the inside and outside. then used A Sorby gooseneck hollowing tool folowed by a scraper.
Good Luck with yours. I am ordering another blank this week.



jscola said:


> great job Glen!! I have a piece from the same place, hope it comes out as nice as yours.What did you use for hollowing?


----------



## Wildman (Nov 16, 2011)

Outstand form and wood thanks for posting.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 16, 2011)

Sweet.  Very nice Glenn.  You always have been an inspiration.


----------



## pinelumber (Nov 16, 2011)

*NIP BOWL*

Great bowl Glenn!  Bring it to a BAW ot IAP meeting. I'd love to see it.  What did you use for a finish looks shiny!


Dennis
Pine Lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## Knucklefish (Nov 16, 2011)

*Love these guys too*

Great work. I also have bought blanks from them, but not a NIP. Thats my next order to be sure.  Highly recommended these guys, they rock and very affordable too.
John


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 16, 2011)

wipe on poly, first and probably last time. I didnt have much luck...this was alot of work to get this sheen. I'll bring it to the next meeting.


pinelumber said:


> Great bowl Glenn!  Bring it to a BAW ot IAP meeting. I'd love to see it.  What did you use for a finish looks shiny!
> 
> 
> Dennis
> Pine Lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## David Keller (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful work with some beautiful wood!


----------

